# A Gift From Switzerland For You All



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Last week was spent in Switzerland, all work and no play however with no time for window shopping or worse. I did manage to indulge in a little WIS though every time I walked past my hotel's reception desk and looked at their computers' wallpaper.










Now I managed to find a big bag of mini Toblerones for the girls in the office (they are not a present, they are a bribe, I need them a lot more then they need me) but what could I bring back for all on the Clock and Pocket Watch Forum (and wider I guess)?

Here's the URL for the above screen saver, enjoy and marvel at the minute and second hand as the second hand reaches 12.

http://www.sbb.ch/freizeit-ferien/allgemeine-informationen/wallpaper/sbb-uhr.html

Open the link and click on one of the three options under the clock to load it.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Top one is the static one displayed above, the second one down is a screen bouncy one. Thanks for that, think I'll let it run on mine, at least for a while.


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

quite cool, i got the mac widget version, shame it isnt a full screen version, so will stick with the panerai screensaver for now :thumbsup:


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

cheers

Dec


----------

